# Gods of Egypt arrives on Digital HD 5/17 and 4K Ultra-HD, 3D Blu-ray Combo Pack & On Demand 5/31



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> The Fate of the Universe is in Their Hands
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

with "Gods of Egypt" coming out in 2 weeks, Lionsgate/Summit Studios have sent us some cool featurettes to tease us


----------

